# scammed :-(



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

been on preloved quite a bit, saw an ad that was almost too good to be true. ignored my gut feeling and fell for it, left me £100 quid out of pocket :-( any advice on how to get my money back? got doubts about the name i was given though i do have bank details as i paid via bank transfer


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

midnite3006 said:


> been on preloved quite a bit, saw an ad that was almost too good to be true. ignored my gut feeling and fell for it, left me £100 quid out of pocket :-( any advice on how to get my money back? got doubts about the name i was given though i do have bank details as i paid via bank transfer


I'm 99% sure you've got no chance of getting it back once you've done a bank transfer.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

thats what i thought :-( feel so :censor: stupid


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

is the advert still on preloved.

have you contacted preloved about seller


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

yes to both of the above, waiting for response from preloved, i've also kept a copy of all discussions


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

midnite3006 said:


> been on preloved quite a bit, saw an ad that was almost too good to be true. ignored my gut feeling and fell for it, left me £100 quid out of pocket :-( any advice on how to get my money back? got doubts about the name i was given though i do have bank details as i paid via bank transfer


very sorry about that there is some scum about. You might be best putting up on here what you were buying someone might of seen the same stuff for sale else were.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

they had a long list of stuff available, i was getting a pair of x. irminia, unsexed b.Klaasi, female p. scrofa and female L klugi
i was also offered a large adult female smithi


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

you have rights through visa if your account was a visa: (they can refund you and recover)

Resolving a transaction dispute

you can contact your local authority - trading standards are very helpful if your seller is identifiable 

if you have his name/ address etc you can find them easily with a bit of effort and internet time - i.e listed directors for self employed agents - address + post code through electoral roll info etc etc


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

midnite3006 said:


> they had a long list of stuff available, i was getting a pair of x. irminia, unsexed b.Klaasi, female p. scrofa and female L klugi
> i was also offered a large adult female smithi


The list of ts looks to good to be true in a way. Have you asked the web site for any advice?


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> The list of ts looks to good to be true in a way. Have you asked the web site for any advice?


 yeah i had my doubts but tend to trust people, wish i'd paid more attention to my gut feelings, will contact bank on Monday, see what they suggest


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

gambitgareth said:


> you have rights through visa if your account was a visa: (they can refund you and recover)
> 
> Resolving a transaction dispute
> 
> ...


found on electoral register, so now have an address, thanks for the idea. will take info with me on monday, might help


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

I dont suppose his name was Gareth? Hes scamming alot of people atm. Big thing on a facebook group about him.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

nope, woman


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

tarantulalady or spiderlady 
when i saw the ad i couldnt wait to contact them 
then i looked further down and it must of been your preloved advert that said that its a scam : victory:
sorry to hear about what happened though 
some people are a real :bash:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

spiderlady yes, not my warning but one of at least 2 others who have been scammed by her, she has been warned that unless i have either spiders or money by tuesday then i'm going to bank and police


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

midnite3006 said:


> yeah i had my doubts but tend to trust people, wish i'd paid more attention to my gut feelings, will contact bank on Monday, see what they suggest


Hope you get your money back. Dont buy anythig of there again i would not anyway.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

midnite3006 said:


> nope, woman


There as been a woman scaming people on facebook


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

hope you get the cash back 
and preloved is not a bad website 
i often go on there i search of things for sale 
just ask the right questions and dont jump into a sale 
however tempting :2thumb:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

yep, typical, the one time i don't ask and let my heart rule my head i end up in a mess.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Theres no such species as X.irminia :/


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Theres no such species as X.irminia :/


sorry that was my mistake i meant x.immanis


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have put something on facebook a couple of people have a idea who it is


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Chances are your bank will do a charge back, or cancel the transfer IF you can prove it is fraudulent, I was caught out with something similar before, and they did this for me. Paid via bank transfer. Took me over a month of fighting, but i got it back. 

So you may get your money back. Has the seller stopped all contact with you now or just trying to string you along as such?


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

had contact up to thursday, heard nothing since, i know her name if you want to check pcharlton


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have never done bank transfer i always here of scamming going on and that western union shizzle.

I know how it feels to be scammed I was fingered on here before.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

midnite3006 said:


> had contact up to thursday, heard nothing since, i know her name if you want to check pcharlton


 pm me her name


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

midnite3006 said:


> found on electoral register, so now have an address, thanks for the idea. will take info with me on monday, might help


No problem mate - hope you get this resolved - its good your keeping us updated as we're all vulnerable in this market and not every one knows their rights in this case.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

pcharlton said:


> pm me her name


sent, i know there are quite a few others she has scammed as well


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

This is sickening some people just dont care,just thinking about themselves.Hope it all turns out ok for you.


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope you manage to get your money back! These people need to be stopped!


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

this why I use paypal


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

bob109 said:


> this why I use paypal


which doesn't always help as a lot of people use gift payments which can't be disputed


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> I have never done bank transfer i always here of scamming going on and that western union shizzle.
> 
> I know how it feels to be scammed I was fingered on here before.


I need to grow up... This made me laugh waaay too much


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Which part of the country is the person located. Maybe someone could pay a visit...


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

bob109 said:


> this why I use paypal


I always use paypal too and anyone I'm not familiar with, or have never spoken to previously I do not put the paypemt through as a gift payment.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

instead of paying by gift offer to pay the fees - if they dont accept that then clearly they are looking to scam you


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

will do in future, def learnt my lesson


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the hassle your having, there's some real scum about, but just got'a say that I've just noticed your names for your H,Villosella, Bill,Ben, & Little Weed,.. :lol2: now that takes me back a bit, WEEEEEED!:2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Sorry to hear about the hassle your having, there's some real scum about, but just got'a say that I've just noticed your names for your H,Villosella, Bill,Ben, & Little Weed,.. :lol2: now that takes me back a bit, WEEEEEED!:2thumb:


you are showing your age Martin.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> you are showing your age Martin.


You beat me to it :lol2:


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Feel for you hun, I know how it feels as a certain person ripped me off on here not so long ago, she had good feedback and been a member on here for over 5yrs so trusted her completely and payed by paypal as a gift!! wont be doing that anymore!! after emailing her several times she eventually got back in touch with me to say her internet has been down and she can now finally get my address to post them out to me, so I waited and waited nothing arrived eventually I realised I was being ripped off, found her with the help of some lovely person on here, on another website discussing her gambling addiction :gasp: I made contact on the site she was on, anyway was suppose to get a refund but never got it and now she seems to have left that site as well shes not been on it since, shes probably changed her username by now anyway. I have found out though she has ripped someone else off aswell awhile back and she got away with that too Ive had enough of getting worked up over it now so if anything ive learnt my lesson NO MORE PAYPAL GIFT PAYMENTS!!!

Sorry to go on and on lol, hope you get your money back : victory:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> you are showing your age Martin.


yeah! & feeling it lately,..


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> yeah! & feeling it lately,..


join the club :lol2:


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel for you bro..

The best scamming experience I ever had was for a desktop computer motherboard.. Retard was selling me a dead sh**. I was lucky enough that he had traded with one of my contacts who directed me into the retard's residence. The guy was still living with his Mom and he was surprised to see me sitting in their couch waiting for him as he came home from Uni.

I hope you will get some sort of payback in your case mate.

The worst thing about being scammed is that no matter how big or small the £££ you lose it somehow messes with your head. =(


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Never pay by bank transfer or WU etc.

End of story.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> Never pay by bank transfer or WU etc.
> 
> End of story.


or Paypal Gift.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

yeah, like i said, lesson learnt. had a mesage from her this morning, apparently i'm the only one shes meant to be sending t's too n shes been ill. doesn't add up.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the hastle you're having, that's really not on and I hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is the very reason I would never buy from ANYONE apart from t.s.s and so on I trust. No one and suspect everyone .


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've purchased nearly 60 T's over the last few months from various people on here, shops and on Facebook without any problems.
Most people are decent honest folk just trying to get on with life. There are however a small few that have to ruin it for everyone.

If you're dealing with largish amounts of money always use a way where you can get your money back through a third party ie PayPal but only use this as a purchase and not as a gift. If the seller wants you to pay the fees just work out what they would be and add that to your purchase price. This way you can get your money back via the resolution section.
If possible use cash and collect your item if the price is high. This way you can inspect your item before you pay. Not fool proof but one of the better ways to buy.
I try and work on the theory that if I can't afford to loose that amount of money, protect it as best you can.

I hope you manage to get it sorted


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

been in contact and been promised the spiders this week. fingers crossed. will keep thread updated. hoping i made a mistake, if i did i'll be the first to hold my hands up and admit it


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope you get them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Whoever this ''spidergirl'' or whatever her name is, has obviously been reading this thread, & thought better of it,.. the spider/tarantula community is a very small one, & the internet has made it even tighter,. luck with it fella...


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

lady, spiderlady :Na_Na_Na_Na:
her adverts closed now so hopefully no one else gets scammed 
im often on preloved so if i see anything thats too good for sale in durham i will notify everyone :2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Lawnmower599 said:


> lady, spiderlady :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> her adverts closed now so hopefully no one else gets scammed
> im often on preloved so if i see anything thats too good for sale in durham i will notify everyone :2thumb:


I just had a look out of interest and there's still a "wanted" ad up for T's.

Not really looked on preloved for spiders, some rather eye popping prices being asked for some of them!


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

Lawnmower599 said:


> lady, spiderlady :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> her adverts closed now so hopefully no one else gets scammed
> im often on preloved so if i see anything thats too good for sale in durham i will notify everyone :2thumb:


if you'd read my last comment you'd know that it may be sorted this week and i may have made a mistake


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

just incase :blush:

and yep some pretty pricey t's 
but once in a while you find some pretty good t's i came across a chilo sp.sai yok 
there not often around :no1:


----------



## wazdav (Jan 20, 2008)

She is still advertising and using a new name in Durham as well as another user in Saundersfoot. I know this as was also scammed. I have a few different names, email addresses as well as "supposed" Paypal accounts which she was supposed to be using but was having problems with to get me into paying bank transfer. I also have her address if you need it. Im 100% certain she is using 4 different aliases - again, please feel free to PM me if i can be of any help.It only takes one :censor: like this to put a dampener on dealing with other sellers we dont know


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

wazdav said:


> She is still advertising and using a new name in Durham as well as another user in Saundersfoot. I know this as was also scammed. I have a few different names, email addresses as well as "supposed" Paypal accounts which she was supposed to be using but was having problems with to get me into paying bank transfer. I also have her address if you need it. Im 100% certain she is using 4 different aliases - again, please feel free to PM me if i can be of any help.It only takes one :censor: like this to put a dampener on dealing with other sellers we dont know


thanks, i know both of her other names plus her address and paypal, we've got an agreement at the minute, will see if she holds up her end. shes got til wednesday


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

She as been scamming people for ages there was a facebook group set up to stop her last year


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I am wondering if this is the same **** that scammed me.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

there is a new advert in durham on preloved 
the advert is exactly the same as the previous one 
the username is sharon 
just be cautious if you contact this person : victory:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah there was some *** on here that done me wonder if this is the same waster advertising on preloved.


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

im slightly suspicious of this advert :whistling2:
just thought i would inform you guys 
and the account was recently made :devil:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah there was *some ***** on here that done me wonder if this is the same waster advertising on preloved.


You can feel bad about getting done.

Is there a need for that sort of term?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> I am wondering if this is *the same ****** that scammed me.





Colosseum said:


> Yeah there was *some **** on here that done me wonder if this is the same waster advertising on preloved.





Mr Mister said:


> You can feel bad about getting done.
> 
> Is there a need for that sort of term?


If I was in the same position as the OP then the above terms would be polite compared to what I would like to say about the person who scammed me, just speaking as if it happened to me.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> If I was in the same position as the OP then the above terms would be polite compared to what I would like to say about the person who scammed me, just speaking as if it happened to me.


What good does it achieve posting words like that?

Do you think they will read it and think 'Oh no, I must stop'?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> What good does it achieve posting words like that?
> 
> Do you think they will read it and think 'Oh no, I must stop'?


No, I am just voicing my opinion, thankfully I have never been in this position.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Come on now, people. This is no place to chastise and start in-fighting. 

You guys have the knowledge and the resources to stop people like this so lets concentrate on that. 

I hope OP gets the money back or the Ts. if not, call the police and draw their attention to all of the scam adverts, the facebook groups and bank statements to show payment. Invite them round to show you don't have what they describe (yeah I know- you could be keeping them elsewhere but it shows willing and honesty)


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

did you get the t's in the end? or did you have to call the police?


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

darklightjulez said:


> did you get the t's in the end? or did you have to call the police?


was told i'd have the t's by today at the latest, they hav't arrived so i will be contacting the police and the bank as soon as i can, she had her chance and blew it


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry it didn't turn out the way it should have, hope she gets what's she deserves!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

midnite3006 said:


> was told i'd have the t's by today at the latest, they hav't arrived so i will be contacting the police and the bank as soon as i can, she had her chance and blew it


That blows mate, hope the cops sort it out.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah that sucks, have you reported the add to preloved,?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

midnite3006 said:


> was told i'd have the t's by today at the latest, they hav't arrived so i will be contacting the police and the bank as soon as i can, she had her chance and blew it


Nice one screw the :censor: best of luck with the feds.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Just have to put it down to experience, and learn from it imo.

Plenty out there that will take money and run. It is such a small thing to the cops, that they cannot be expected to put a lot of manpower on it, and I guess the bank would say it is your choice who you pay ,and for what.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> Just have to put it down to experience, and learn from it imo.
> 
> Plenty out there that will take money and run. It is such a small thing to the cops, that they cannot be expected to put a lot of manpower on it, and I guess the bank would say it is your choice who you pay ,and for what.


still worth a go though, the bank may be able to help me get my money back. the police might be a bit more interested as its not a one off offense


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

claiming through visa will be a strong option


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

midnite3006 said:


> was told i'd have the t's by today at the latest, they hav't arrived so i will be contacting the police and the bank as soon as i can, she had her chance and blew it


cant actually believe it, people have no morals! bloody :censor: poo poo heads :war:


----------



## Finthebiker (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this by any chance the infamous Anne Rodriguez? We got scammed by her last year as she said she was selling us a T. Blondi, so we paid the £100 to her. Weeks passed with different excuses all the time. One day she couldnt post because she spent 3 hours trying to pack it and it supposedly bit her. The next day it was because she was in hospital. We ended up having to threaten her with going to the police and then she finally refunded us.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Finthebiker said:


> Is this by any chance the infamous Anne Rodriguez? We got scammed by her last year as she said she was selling us a T. Blondi, so we paid the £100 to her. Weeks passed with different excuses all the time. One day she couldnt post because she spent 3 hours trying to pack it and it supposedly bit her. The next day it was because she was in hospital. We ended up having to threaten her with going to the police and then she finally refunded us.


It will be I hope someone turns up at her house one day


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Scammers rely on offering what appear like fantastic bargains.

I don't like to see anyone lose their money, but in the end, you also have a responsibility to yourself to check that the person you are buying from has good form.

Would you buy from an E Bay seller with no rating, that did not take Paypal?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Scammers rely on offering what appear like fantastic bargains.
> 
> I don't like to see anyone lose their money, but in the end, you also have a responsibility to yourself to check that the person you are buying from has good form.
> 
> Would you buy from an E Bay seller with no rating, that did not take Paypal?


Definately not, they need to have good positive feedback and take Paypal, if they don't I look elsewhere.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, you don't know where they may really be based.

It may say Luton, and end up Nigeria.

: victory:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Please put the name and email address here - admin can check the email address and ban the account.

I was scammed on RFUK by one b....rd more than 2 years ago - he was banned.He changed his nickname and tried it again- was banned again!

I am sure he is here with other name.
I did not forgot for him,I know his address....and I will come personally- he will be UNHAPPY!

I HATE THESE SAME SCAMMERS AS YOU JAMES! :lol2:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

Some of my faith in humans has been restored thanks very much to alex m.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

midnite3006 said:


> Some of my faith in humans has been restored thanks very much to alex m.


Sort you out with some spiders or did he go beat the womans door down to get the ones she owed you?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Sort you out with some spiders or did he go beat the womans door down to get the ones she owed you?


Hopefully both : victory:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

No violence folks - the only thing I beat are my drums. Midnite - am sending out your tarantulas next Wednesday if this still suits, all the best, Al


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

How are things going with this?


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

did my back in so not made it to police yet, she said she was going to be paid yesterday and would refund with interest (no i didn't believe her but as i couldn't drive thought i'd give her the benefit of the doubt) not heard anything and no refund so as i can drive again tomorrow i'll try and see the police at lunch time


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

lol i messaged her asking her whats left 
she said there is no spiders left :gasp:
shame i was looking forward to buying from her :bash:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

midnite3006 said:


> did my back in so not made it to police yet,


E mail them.


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

Lawnmower599 said:


> lol i messaged her asking her whats left
> she said there is no spiders left :gasp:
> shame i was looking forward to buying from her :bash:


lol, shame



Mr Mister said:


> E mail them.


would rather talk to them in person


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

midnite3006 said:


> would rather talk to them in person


Fair enough.

I would always treat purchase as I would with E Bay.

If they have been a member a good time.

If they have great feedback, and for good items (not blank discs).

Sometimes in our haste to get what we want, we can walk into a scam.

Good luck with police, but I personally don't see them trying too hard for ya.


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Not being funny but whoevers changed the tags it looks very bad I suggest removing it incase she goes nuts?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Not being funny but whoevers changed the tags it looks very bad I suggest removing it incase she goes nuts?[/QUOTEi
> 
> I've now made 2 tags to prove It wasn't me :| don't want blamed for pointing that out


----------

